# Calais 201DC



## Zimbass (Oct 3, 2012)

Help me out please guys.

Have been able to remove the roller clutch bearing on most every Calais DC I have worked on, except for the one I have right now.

Being a lefty, the bearing is placed in upside down, and when I put a socket into the top of the bearing to knock it out, the cage and rollers pop out, but not the casing.

I know that Dan mentioned that these were pressed in, but how do I press it out to replace ? Appreciate any and all advice.

Thanks.

Terry.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Zimbass said:


> Help me out please guys.
> 
> Have been able to remove the roller clutch bearing on most every Calais DC I have worked on, except for the one I have right now.
> 
> ...


 I recently worked on an Antares DC and had the same problem. The bearing was rusted in there pretty bad. It sat inside a black housing that you could remove with two screws and the whole whing came out of the side plate. I put it in the freezer for about 15 min, then took a torch to it and heated it up. The bearing slid right out while I had it upside down. It doesnt show on the schematics, but I believe the set up is the same. 
Hope this helps..Dip


----------



## Zimbass (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks Dipsay,you always have an input to any question !!

I have worked on the Antares too, and the set up is the same. I will try the "freeze and cook" method you mention, and see if that works for me. The black casing is also stuck in the side plate, so I hope that your solution will work in both instances.

Dan did say that Shimano has a special tool for this application. You ever seen one ?

Most annoying when I am am stumped by something this simple :headknock 

Cheers,

Terry.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Zimbass said:


> Thanks Dipsay,you always have an input to any question !!
> 
> I have worked on the Antares too, and the set up is the same. I will try the "freeze and cook" method you mention, and see if that works for me. The black casing is also stuck in the side plate, so I hope that your solution will work in both instances.
> 
> ...


 Its a real tight fit. ya just gotta make sure that when ya put that bearing housing back in the screw holes line up good.

"Dan did say that Shimano has a special tool for this application. You ever seen one ?"

I just used a piece of 1/2" copper pipe that had been cut on one end. By that I mean when you use that cutter they have it puts a rounded bevel on that end so its not jagged. Works great, never seen that tool

Good luck buddy, sorry for the late reply but Dove season had me busy yesterday!:biggrin::cheers:


----------



## Zimbass (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks Dipsay,

While you were culling doves, I was trying the freeze and cook method you put me on. It did not work. Ended up with a press to pop out the casing, and had to destroy the old bearing to remove the housing with a miniature chisel !!

All good and working as it should. Will think twice about tackling a replacement in future if it's frozen in the side plate.

Cheers to you too Buddy :cheers:


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

One tip I read to help direct heat and do less damage, is use a real hot soldering iron.


----------



## Dan Thorburn (Dec 18, 2013)

The tools came direct from Shimano Japan. They are stupid expensive for what they are, but they work really well. I'm remote right now and doing the image host thing is taking a while. I am going to send the pics to Dip and hopefully he can get them up or figure out a way to fabricate one.


----------



## Zimbass (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks Dan. That will be great. If Dipsay can post a photo, I have tool makers that may be able to fabricate one.

Good man :brew:


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Here you go guys, the famed Roller Clutch Press for the Calais! Interesting piece of machinery..


----------



## Zimbass (Oct 3, 2012)

Well done Dipsay. Looks easy enough to fabricate. Any chance I could impose on you for some measurements. Would help, rather than working by trial and error.

Also, what material is the washer made of.

Thanks Bud.

Terry.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

I just uploaded the Picts Dan sent me. I don't have the actual product


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Looks like it used the same theory at a pitman arm puller, well sorta.


----------



## Zimbass (Oct 3, 2012)

Dipsay said:


> I just uploaded the Picts Dan sent me. I don't have the actual product


Realise that now ! Maybe Dan can help out once he has a spare moment.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Zimbass said:


> Realise that now ! Maybe Dan can help out once he has a spare moment.


 Let me clarify, lol dont have the actual press. Dan had just text me the pict of it.


----------



## Zimbass (Oct 3, 2012)

I did pick up on that fact Dipsay. I was asking if Dan can let us have some measurements.

Thinking of how this may work. The bearing would need to be pressed through from the outside of the black housing. As the bearing casing does not protrude, what is it that is being pushed out ? Maybe it is intended to remove only the internals of the bearing.

Confusion reigns, pending some sane response :help:


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Zimbass said:


> I did pick up on that fact Dipsay. I was asking if Dan can let us have some measurements.
> 
> Thinking of how this may work. The bearing would need to be pressed through from the outside of the black housing. As the bearing casing does not protrude, what is it that is being pushed out ? Maybe it is intended to remove only the internals of the bearing.
> 
> Confusion reigns, pending some sane response :help:


LOL ok. I dont know if that thing is designed to press back out. Looks to me that it is made to press in one direction. The problem is, that there wasnt enough lip on that bearing going from the other direction. Hence, we had the innerds( old ******* saying ) of that roller clutch bearing go flying. The outer part of that housing narrows down to hold that (8X12X3.5mm) drive shaft support bearing. Lemme give Dan a ring.


----------



## Zimbass (Oct 3, 2012)

Hear you Dipsay ! Even on the other side of the world we have picked up on ******* talk 

There must be a way to remove the bearing without destroying it. Let's see what Dan has to say.


----------



## Dan Thorburn (Dec 18, 2013)

I will try to get some measurements for everyone. The mic we have here is metric only. I will also try to get some pics of it in use. I am finally back in the office today and hopefully all week. My schedule seems to change with the wind...


----------



## Zimbass (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks Dan. We all know how busy your schedule is, and hope that you get some time to relax :brew:


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Seems like copper pipe in a drill press would work. Or copper pipe and some bolts and washers.


----------



## Dan Thorburn (Dec 18, 2013)

Bolt- 7mm thread x 100mm length


Inner Sleeve for bearing- 20 mm long x 16mm diameter. Step/reduction- 10mm diameter x 4.91mm long


Bucket- 24.95mm OD x 18.14mm ID x 15.05mm deep


Washer- 3mm thick


----------



## Dan Thorburn (Dec 18, 2013)

Pusher









Bucket


----------



## Dan Thorburn (Dec 18, 2013)

Bearing removal- Bucket opening faces the side plate. The pusher is installed on the handle side of the bearing. Tighten the nut or bolt and it will press the bearing out.


----------



## Dan Thorburn (Dec 18, 2013)

Bearing installation- Flip the bucket over and place the washer against the opening to give the nut something to tighten against. Use the same procedure as removal.


----------



## CoralSeas (May 2, 2012)

If you take your frame down to your local tool supply you should be able to find sockets of the appropriate sizes (cheapo ones are fine).

All you need is some threaded rod, nuts and washers then experiment to find the sockets that give you a tight clearance to push (so that you push only on the outside body of the Clutch, basically just barely clear the outside edge of the hole in the side plate) and a big enough one on the other side ("bucket" on the inside frame) to both fully support the Side Plate around the hole and be big enough inside to accept the Clutch as it gets pushed out.

Be sure to buy threaded rod that will fit the "drive" size of the sockets too.

regards


----------



## Dan Thorburn (Dec 18, 2013)

Yes that will work but it may not fit as tight as the machined pusher I have pictured. This is a tight fit to ensure it will not push the bearing apart or tweak the side plate.


----------



## CoralSeas (May 2, 2012)

Dan Thorburn said:


> Yes that will work but it may not fit as tight as the machined pusher I have pictured. This is a tight fit to ensure it will not push the bearing apart or tweak the side plate.


Absolutely right. You have to be sure you have the right size sockets or you will destroy the sideplate or bearing.

If they can be found it is a solution under $10.

Be sure to grease the outside of the bearing before pressing in a new one too, to make it slide in easy.


----------



## Dan Thorburn (Dec 18, 2013)

Its pretty much an interference fit for the bearing. I'm not sure if grease will make it any easier to press in place.


----------



## Zimbass (Oct 3, 2012)

Much appreciated Dan. :cheers:

Will have my toolmaker mate make me the parts, and will try it out.

I did do as others said, and used a socket that was just the right size and pressed out on a drill press. The bearing casing was left behind, so had to use a miniature chisel to knock that out. When inserting the new bearing I added grease, but that had no effect. Still had to press it back in on the drill press.

Once I get this done I will let you know how I find it works.


----------



## Dan Thorburn (Dec 18, 2013)

No problem. This tool saved me all sorts of time. I wish we knew about the tool earlier.


----------



## Zimbass (Oct 3, 2012)

Hey Dan.

Had the bearing removal tool made by my friend, on the exact measurements you gave. It works great on most every reel I work on, except for the Calais 200/201 DC.

The internals of the outside access to the bearing, through the housing, is 7mm. This does not allow the pusher to fit inside the housing.

Any ideas or comments would be appreciated.

Thanks Sir.

Terry.


----------



## Dan Thorburn (Dec 18, 2013)

I will try to track down a DC today and see what is going on.


----------



## Zimbass (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks Dan. That will be good. :headknock


----------



## Dan Thorburn (Dec 18, 2013)

We did not have any handy in repair. I had to order a side plate and bearing to check it out. I will update you as soon as I can.


----------



## Zimbass (Oct 3, 2012)

Above and beyond the call of duty !

Thanks Dan.


----------

